
Google is just offering to hold your shit for you - shawndumas
http://gizmodo.com/5800597/google-music-an-island-in-the-cloud
======
shawndumas
"You know what would have been a really exciting announcement? If Google
announced that it was finally commoditizing music. That—not some online tune
ghetto—is the next step for music services. [...]

Consider NavTeq. Garmin, Magellan , Yahoo Maps, Mapquest, Lowrence, and even
XM Radio all rely on the same NavTeq data set. Garmin and Magellan can set
themselves apart with pricing, features and form factors, even though both use
the same basic commodity to deliver what users ultimately want.

At some point in the future music services—like Rdio and Spotify and likely
iTunes [...] will likely be completely commoditized. They'll all have the same
catalogue, but will differentiate themselves by their discovery, sharing,
interface and delivery features.

I don't want another place to simply store songs. [...] I don't want to just
move from one island to another. I'm ready to be rescued."

